# Travel Agency Mexico City



## mel0163 (Jan 15, 2015)

Does anybody know of/use a reliable travel agency in the Mexico City? I'm planning an international trip which is a little more complicated than usual and the online reservation systems available can't handle it. I used to use American Express, but the AE office here is more like just a helpline for their online booking service now. I did call them, but they just used the same online reservation system as I had tried and gave me the same result. They did give me contact details for an affiliate agency but they don't answer their telephones and emails (so far). I have contacted two others by email but they haven't replied. Not sure if it's because I'm a ****** or they're just not interested in what I need.


----------

